

Tips to Get on the Front Page of Hacker News - puranjay
http://startupdispatch.com/ideas-2/12-tips-to-get-on-the-front-page-of-hacker-news/

======
joshniederer
This advice is only valid if the titled article gets to the front page.

------
laxk
Why this post is not on the front page? :)

